# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Futbollistët, gratë dhe familjet e tyre

## Davius

Përshëndetje

Të postojmë ca fotografi të futbollistëve me familjet e tyre.

Po e nisim me familjen e Henry-t. 
Gruaja, Henry me vajzën në krah.

----------


## Davius

Anelka në dasmën e tij, disa vite më parë:



Terry dhe nusja e tij, të martuar më vitin 2007.

----------


## Davius

G.Neville



Carrick

----------


## Davius

Materazzi me djemtë



Nedvedi me vajzën e tij

----------


## Davius

Buffon dhe e fejuara e tij, fotomodelja ceke.



Albelda dhe gruaja e tij.

----------


## Davius

Familja e Fabio Cannavaro-s, gruaja, vajza dhe dy djemtë.



F.Torres dhe e dashura e tij Olalla

----------


## Davius

H.Crespo dhe gruaja e tij italiane Alessia Rossi Andra



Famija e Camoranesit.

----------


## Davius

Gruaja dhe djali i Massimo Oddos



Gruaja dhe djali i Simeone Perrotta

----------


## Davius

Familja e P.MALDINIT



Ambrosini me femijet

----------


## Davius

Casillas dhe e dashura e tij Eva



Raul me gruan dhe njerin nga femijet e tij

----------


## Davius

Angulo gjate ceremonise se dasmes



Luque ne dasmen e tij

----------


## Davius

Ibrahimovic duke fotografuar djalin dhe babain e tij



I.HELGUERA me gruan

----------


## Davius

Sergio Ramos & Elizabeth Reyes



Legjenda angleze Seaman me familjen.

----------


## Davius

Saviola dhe e dashura e tij Romanella Amato



Ruuu van Nistelrooy me gruan e tij Leontien dhe vajzen Moa Annette

----------


## Davius

Gerrard dhe shoppingu i patjetersueshem me gruan e tij



Wesley Sneijder me gruan Ramona dhe djalin Jessey

----------


## Davius

Dudek me gruan dhe 3 femijet



Salgado me gruan dhe djalin e vajzen

----------


## Davius

Heinze me gruan e tij, dhe C.RONALDON ne te majte . hahahah



Fernando Gago me te dashuren Micaela Vazquez

----------


## Davius

Robinho dhe e dashura e tij Vivian Juns Guglielmetti



Roben dhe gruaja e tij

----------


## Davius

Van der Sar



Villa

----------


## Davius

Joaquin me gruan  Susana



Luca Toni me gruan

----------

